# First and last time making my own pistol grips.



## PredFan

i have had this 44 Magnum since 1984 three weeks ago I dropped it while hunting hogs. It hit right on the wooden grips and broke one side in half. 

Everyone makes custom grips for automatic pistols these days but most of them don’t make grips for pistols. The guy on line who said he could make one for my 44 wanted too much money. So I decided to try my hand at it first and failing that, I’d spend the money. 

I have experience in woodworking and tools, and all I needed was the right wood to make it out of. No place here in Orlando would sell me any kind of decent hardwood in the size I needed. I had to spend a bunch of money on a full size plank.

I was at an antique shop a couple of days later and I found an antique rolling pin made out of burl wood. It was $5. And here is what I did with it:


----------



## PredFan

It still needed some sanding work to make it fit nice. Here’s the other side:


----------



## rightwinger

Came out nice


----------



## PredFan

The inside edges needed a lot of sanding.


 

After this I went to work on it with my Dremmel.


----------



## PredFan

After sanding, staining and some tung oil, the end result was better than I hoped.


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan

It took many hours to make. I guess that’s why those who make revolver grips ask a lot of money for them.


----------



## night_son

PredFan said:


> View attachment 272603



Nice job.


----------



## Blues Man

Nice work

When it wears down a bit to fit your hand it'll be real nice


----------



## PredFan

I missed the hog too btw. Shot went between his legs. In my defense it was 50 feet away and moving. Lol.


----------



## karpenter

PredFan said:
			
		

> I was at an antique shop a couple of days later and I found an antique rolling pin made out of burl wood.


When You Keep Your Eyes And Mind Open
You Can Find A Lot Of Neet Stuff Like That
It's Called 'Repurposing'


> I missed the hog too btw. Shot went between his legs. In my defense it was 50 feet away and moving. Lol.


Dixie Gun Works Sells Stocks
For 1860's Black Powder Revolvers
Like You Saw In _The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly_
It Increases Your Effective Range Like A Mini-Rifle
Maybe You Can Fit One On

I Can Guarantee
You'll Be The Star Of Attention At The Range


----------



## PredFan

karpenter said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at an antique shop a couple of days later and I found an antique rolling pin made out of burl wood.
> 
> 
> 
> When You Keep Your Eyes And Mind Open
> You Can Find A Lot Of Neet Stuff Like That
> It's Called 'Repurposing'
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the hog too btw. Shot went between his legs. In my defense it was 50 feet away and moving. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dixie Gun Works Sells Stocks
> For 1860's Black Powder Revolvers
> Like You Saw In _The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly_
> It Increases Your Effective Range Like A Mini-Rifle
> Maybe You Can Fit One On
> 
> I Can Guarantee
> You'll Be The Star Of Attention At The Range
Click to expand...


Thanks but I like the one I made. (I missed the hog with the old grips, btw)


----------



## karpenter

PredFan said:
			
		

> Thanks but I like the one I made. (I missed the hog with the old grips, btw)


Here's What I'm Talking About
Looks Like It Swings On & Off


----------

